# Nerve AM 7.0  -  ich will es zurück geben.



## wekomuc (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe in dieser Woche mein neues Nerve AM 7.0 (Größe M) bekommen und mich zunächst riesig darüber gefreut. Tolle Parts und sieht auch richtig klasse und edel aus. Ausgewählt habe ich es nach/mit dem Perfect Position System von Canyon. Nachdem ich es zusammengeschraubt hatte und nach einem ersten "Probesitzen" kam die erste Ernüchterung, weil ich mich spontan unwohl gefühlt habe.  Nach einer  Runde um´s Haus habe ich dann festgestellt, das ist es nicht und damit möchte ich nicht in die Berge. Der Grund: Die Rahmengeometrie passt mir überhaupt. Oberrohr und Vorbau zu kurz, Lenker zu breit, Insgesamt ist die Sitzposition (vermutlich wg. der Tretlagerhöhe) zu hoch. Das Bike wird ja auch in Größe S angeboten, aber dann ist es noch kürzer und ich denke für eine Größe von 1,79 cm auch nicht geeignet.  Abgesehen davon haben in einer leichten Kurve die Bremsen geschliffen bzw. Geräusche gemacht ...     Ich möchte das Bike deshalb zurückgeben und frage euch ob das ein Problem ist, das Bike gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises an Canyon zurückzugeben und ob hier jemand einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/agb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon haben in einer leichten Kurve die Bremsen geschliffen bzw. Geräusche gemacht ...



ist normal, wenn die pads sich eingefahren haben wird das evtl verschwinden. zudem ist das laufrad noch nicht nachzentriert. (sollte nach ein paar km gemacht werden)  das wird dann steifer und das geräusch verschwindet evt. 



wekomuc schrieb:


> Oberrohr und Vorbau zu kurz, Lenker zu breit, Insgesamt ist die Sitzposition (vermutlich wg. der Tretlagerhöhe) zu hoch.



wenn du einen längerern vorbau reinbaust, brauchst du vermutlich auch kein längerers oberrohr mehr, einfach probieren. lenker kannst ja links und rechts bissl abschneiden. die tretlagerhöhe kommt dir vielleicht zu hoch vor weil dein dämpfer noch nicht genug negativ-federweg (sag) hat. den musst du auf dein gewicht abstimmt. - dann kommt nach hinzu, das all-mountain-räder ja sowieso ein klitzekleinen höhenunterschied zu normalo-mtbs haben. du kommst einfach besser über die großen brocken hinweg


----------



## wekomuc (14. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/agb.html




Danke.  Die AGB´s habe ich natürlich gelesen. Aber oft ist eben ein Unterschied zwischen dem was irgendwo geschrieben steht und der Praxis, bzw. der Realität.
Deshalb bezieht sich meine Frage auch auf die in einem solchen Fall gemachten Erfahrungen  ........


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2008)

Hast mal den Sattel korrekt eingestellt bzw. nach hinten geschoben?
Lenker kann gekürzt werden!
M ist für deine Größe schon ok.
Du hast wohl eher eine XC Geometrie erwartet, auf dem sitzt man ganz schön gestreckt...


----------



## wekomuc (14. Februar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist normal, wenn die pads sich eingefahren haben wird das evtl verschwinden. zudem ist das laufrad noch nicht nachzentriert. (sollte nach ein paar km gemacht werden)  das wird dann steifer und das geräusch verschwindet evt.
> 
> 
> danke.  und wer zentriert mir das laufrad nach ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> zudem ist das laufrad noch nicht nachzentriert.


Ein ordentlich gebautes Laufrad muss nicht nachzentriert werden.


----------



## GerhardO (14. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein ordentlich gebautes Laufrad muss nicht nachzentriert werden.



Jetzt bist mir zuvorgekommen...  

Es kann halt sein, dass sich mal ne Speiche lockert. Die kann man aber mit etwas Gefühl aber auch selbst nachziehen!


----------



## wekomuc (14. Februar 2008)

das denke ich auch.  fahre ja nicht erst seit gestern mtb und da musst noch nie ein laufrad nachzentriert werden.  liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich solche probleme mit v-brakes nicht habe ..........


----------



## wookie (14. Februar 2008)

nachzentrieren klingt übertrieben, es sollte eher ein kontrollieren sein. evtl gibt es gelockerte speichen/nippel.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> das denke ich auch.  fahre ja nicht erst seit gestern mtb und da musst noch nie ein laufrad nachzentriert werden.  liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich solche probleme mit v-brakes nicht habe ..........


V-Brakes sind bezügl. Achtern im LR wesentlich problematischer. Die ganze Zentrierei hat mit Disc-Schleifen (das sehr verbreitet ist) mE nicht viel zu tun.

Wenn dir die Sitzposition nicht passt, gib's einfach zurück -- da gibt's keine Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (14. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe in dieser Woche mein neues Nerve AM 7.0 (Größe M) bekommen und mich zunächst riesig darüber gefreut. Tolle Parts und sieht auch richtig klasse und edel aus. Ausgewählt habe ich es nach/mit dem Perfect Position System von Canyon. Nachdem ich es zusammengeschraubt hatte und nach einem ersten "Probesitzen" kam die erste Ernüchterung, weil ich mich spontan unwohl gefühlt habe.  Nach einer  Runde um´s Haus habe ich dann festgestellt, das ist es nicht und damit möchte ich nicht in die Berge. Der Grund: Die Rahmengeometrie passt mir überhaupt. Oberrohr und Vorbau zu kurz, Lenker zu breit, Insgesamt ist die Sitzposition (vermutlich wg. der Tretlagerhöhe) zu hoch. Das Bike wird ja auch in Größe S angeboten, aber dann ist es noch kürzer und ich denke für eine Größe von 1,79 cm auch nicht geeignet.  Abgesehen davon haben in einer leichten Kurve die Bremsen geschliffen bzw. Geräusche gemacht ...     Ich möchte das Bike deshalb zurückgeben und frage euch ob das ein Problem ist, das Bike gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises an Canyon zurückzugeben und ob hier jemand einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht hat.



kann es sein das du bislang hardtailpilot bist/warst und eine ziemlich gestreckte haltung bevorzugtest? das würde deine reaktion bezüglich der sitzposition erkären.....fahr einfach noch zwei drei touren ,man muß sich umgewöhnen ,das dauert einen moment.....
also viel glück,gib dem rad eine chance
gruß aus berlin
tim²


----------



## Shadow84 (14. Februar 2008)

mir ging/geht es auch so...

da ich wusste, dass ich lieber ein wenig gestreckt bzw. gestreckter fahre habe ich das rad in xl genommen und das hat sich für mich als komplett richtig rausgestellt... auch wenn ich am anfang recht mühe mit dem hohen tretlager etc hatte, kann ich bestätigen, dass ich mit jeder fahrt besser mit dem rad zurecht komme und mich wohler fühle, habe lediglich einige probleme mit dem dämpfer, aber das schreibe ich mal in einem entsprechenden thread 

gruss


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (15. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Danke.  Die AGBÂ´s habe ich natÃ¼rlich gelesen. Aber oft ist eben ein Unterschied zwischen dem was irgendwo geschrieben steht und der Praxis, bzw. der RealitÃ¤t.
> Deshalb bezieht sich meine Frage auch auf die in einem solchen Fall gemachten Erfahrungen  ........



Das ist Ã¼berhaupt keine Problem. 


5 LANGE GARANTIE
Wir geben auf unsere Rahmen 6 Jahre Garantie â ohne Wenn
und Aber. Und sollten Sie mal nicht zufrieden sein, dann nutzen
Sie Ihr 30-tÃ¤giges RÃ¼ckgaberecht. FÃ¼r Reparaturen bieten wir
auÃerdem den Retourenservice â einfach und schnell und bei
GarantiefÃ¤llen oder Nichtgefallen immer kostenlos.



...und so wird das bei Canyon auch gehandhabt, also keine Sorge.

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## MasterAss (15. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> V-Brakes sind bezügl. Achtern im LR wesentlich problematischer. Die ganze Zentrierei hat mit Disc-Schleifen (das sehr verbreitet ist) mE nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> Wenn dir die Sitzposition nicht passt, gib's einfach zurück -- da gibt's keine Probleme...



Da hat der Flo recht, denn wie soll denn eine Disk die an der NABE montiert ist schleifen nur weil die Felge eine 8 hat? Die Felge hat doch die 8 durch unsaubere Speichenspannung etc und nicht die Nabe, denn die Nabe hat eine feste Verbindung via Achse zum Bike! Da müsste schon diese Verbindung einen Schaden aufweisen...


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir von meiner ersten Erfahrung mit dem ESX 7.0 (2007) nur sagen, dass es für mich generell ungewohnt war.
Hab vorher ein 28" HT-Crosser gefahren und da war die erste Probefahrt ein mächtiger Unterschied - vorallem wegen
des breiten Lenkers, den wuchtigen Reifen und der "sänfteähnlichen" Sitzposition. Ich brauchte eigentlich nur
den Lenker zurecht rücken (Winkel) und mit ein paar Touren den Sattel in die richtige Position (Höhe, Neigungswinkel, 
Sattelposition auf der Sattelstange). Normal halt. 
Ach ja, der Rahmen ist M und ich bin 1,82m mit SL 85. 
Ich hatte da schon eher mit dem GrandCanyon 8.0 in Größe L Schwierigkeiten, da ich dann mit der gestreckten Sitzhaltung 
nicht klar gekommen bin. Habe mittlerweile einen 90er Vorbau (statt 105) - Oberrohrlänge entspricht jetzt dem Größe M
und voilá: für mich besser ist das (mit den Ergon-Griffe schlafen auch nicht mehr die Finger ein, aber bis das eingestellt war...)

Hast halt kein Bike, was nach deinen Maßen ausgemessen wurde. Also mußt´e schon ein wenig austesten. 
Wird schon klappen  

BTW Scheibenbremsen:
Die Avid schleift in schnellen Kurven und die Oro singt im Schieben
Ein Anker ist auch nicht leise, wenn er zu Wasser gelassen wird ;]  Also egal


----------



## wekomuc (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und danke für eure Antworten.  Weil mir das Bike ja wirklich gut gefällt und es eigentlich meinen Vorstellungen bzgl. Ausstattung etc. entspricht habe ich mich dazu entschlossen es zu behalten und heute mal eine "längere" Probefahrt gemacht.  So ungefähr 40 km Straße, Forstwege und ein paar Trails.  Mittlerweile habe ich mich an die Geometrie gewöhnt und das Teil ist echt klasse. 

Aber:  Diese Bremsen!  Schleifen und quitschen, dass es einem graust. Das Schleifgeräusch tritt völlig unterschiedlich auf. In Kurven (nicht nur in schnellen, sondern in jeder) in jedem Fall.  Auf Asphalt und geradeaus ist es öfters weg,  beschleunige ich (nicht im Wiegetritt sondern schön sitzend)  schleift die Bremse wieder. Meist schleift sie auch nach Schaltvorgängen ( von einem größeren auf ein kleineres Ritzel) .  Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe nicht rausgefunden unter welchen Bedingungen diese Schei.. Bremsen schleifen. Genau genommen aber unter allen .........

Für mich ist das nicht akzeptabel ......   also, was tun, woran kann es liegen .



PS:  Ich weiß schon warum ich eine Abneigung gegen diese Scheibenbremsen habe.  Mein Avid V-Brakes mit Kool-Stop Belägen haben mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen und bremsen tierisch gut, sogar mein Übergewicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (17. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube das schleifen und quietschen der bremesen ist ganz normal!! fahr dein rad ma 200km dan wirds sicher weg sein!!


----------



## wekomuc (17. Februar 2008)

Das kann es doch ned sein !!!!!   Insbesondere deshalb ned, weil es ja nicht ein konstantes schleifen ist , sondern bei Lastwechsel und/oder Beschleunigung verstärkt auftritt!


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2008)

Die Beläge musst du erst einmal einfahren das dauert seine Zeit, am besten immer wenn du Bergab fährst d.h. bei hoher Geschwindigkeit solltest du hart bremsen! Wenn es dann immer noch da ist kannst du es mit anderen Belägen noch versuchen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2008)

1. liegt ggfs. an den Formulas, aber unwahrscheinlich
2. hast du die Schnellspanner auch ordentlich fest?
3. macht es ab und zu mal dingding oder drehen die Räder nicht frei?
4. haben die Scheiben vielleicht nen leichten Schlag? (mit Hand gradebiegen!)

Mach dir nicht ins Hemd weil Scheibenbremsen anders zum Basteln sind als Felgenbremsen. 
Das alles kann dir aber auch die Hotline sagen.


----------



## wekomuc (17. Februar 2008)

Aber warum schleifen die Beläge, wenn ich schalte??? Oder wenn ich um ne Kurve fahre?   Scheint mir auch irgendwie ein Stabilitätsproblem zu sein .....


----------



## wekomuc (17. Februar 2008)

Die Schnellspanner sind richtig fest zu:  Es macht auch nicht ding ding oder sonstwas .........  es schleift bei fahren


----------



## BillGehts (17. Februar 2008)

Jede Wette, das sind die Schnellspanner.


----------



## wekomuc (17. Februar 2008)

noch fester zu machen geht nicht!  bin ja auch auf die idee gekommen und habe das unterwegs 2 mal gecheckt und einmal nachgezogen bis nix mehr ging.


----------



## Hirnie (17. Februar 2008)

einfach weiter fahren!! ich wette das geht von alleine weg!! 

War bei meinem Avid´s auch so!! Und so wie du beschrieben hast!!


----------



## joopen (17. Februar 2008)

Habe zwar ein GC 9.0, aber meine Bremse hinten hat auch Schleif-Geräusche gemacht. Lösung war:
Schnellspanner richtig zuballern und alles hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Jede Wette, das sind die Schnellspanner.


Ach was, dafür gibt's zahlreiche Gründe.

Wenn die Scheibe nicht ordentlich mittig zw. den Belägen läuft, dann schleifen die Beläge u.U. in Kurven wg. der Verwindung von Gabel bzw. Hinterbau.

Threads zum Ausrichten der Bremszangen gibt's wie Sand am Meer --> Suchfunktion! (bzw. ev. auf den Homepages der Bikemagazine schauen)
Natürlich hätte das Zeug bereits ordentlich ausgerichtet von Canyon ankommen sollen...


----------



## Hot Wheels (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo !
Meine Oro hat die ersten 100 km so laut gequiescht, das es 
schon fast peinlich war zu bremsen. Hat sich dann vollkommen
gelegt, selbst wenn sie naß wird sagt die keinen Mucks mehr.
Gruß


----------



## BillGehts (17. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ach was, dafür gibt's zahlreiche Gründe.
> 
> Wenn die Scheibe nicht ordentlich mittig zw. den Belägen läuft, dann schleifen die Beläge u.U. in Kurven wg. der Verwindung von Gabel bzw. Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Und warum erzählst Du mir das? Meine Bremse schleift nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Und warum erzählst Du mir das? Meine Bremse schleift nicht.


Warum glaubst du, dass es an dich gerichtet war? Es war an den Threadersteller gerichtet.


----------



## taunusbiker90 (17. Februar 2008)

zunächst einmal kann ich dir sagen, dass es sicher eine gute entscheidung war das bike zu behalten!
die andere sache mit den bremsen ist absolut normal: bei meinen formulas hat das so laut gescheppert, das ich mich kaum in die zivilisation getraut habe, nach ein paar (am besten schmutzigen) abfahrten ist das aber wie weggeblasen!
bleibt mir nur noch dir viel spass muit dem bike zu wünschen

grüsse björn


----------



## braintrust (18. Februar 2008)

schicks halt zurück...wozu hier noch 1000 worte verschwenden?


----------



## Ialocin (18. Februar 2008)

Mann! Wie kann man V-Brakes mit Scheibenbremsen vergleichen?  So einen Schrott möchte ich nicht mehr fahren. Auf meinen Felgen mit Gummi rumschmirgeln, das fehlt mir noch. Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie im Leben Scheibenbremsen gefahren oder bist noch nie mit Leuten gefahren, die Scheibenbremsen haben. Ein wenig Geräusche machen die fast immer, je nach Fahrsituation. Bei den großen Scheiben eher noch mehr als bei kleineren Durchmessern. Versuche doch auch mal ein wenig den Druckpunkt der Avids zu verändern. Vielleicht wird es dann besser. Und beide Räder müssen richtig in der Aufnahme sitzen. Ansonsten kann man auch den Bremssattel neu ausrichten. Ist eigentlich kein Akt, wenn man etwas schraubererfahrung hat. Und die sollte man haben, wenn man bei Canyon online bestellt. Ich habe bei meiner Freundin auch schon ein wenig feintuning machen müssen. Ist halt so. Hättest Du beim local Dealer gekauft, dann könntest Du den jetzt nerven.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Februar 2008)

Neues ES9HS. Formula hinten schleift ab und an. Na und, erstmal noch ne Weile einfahren. Schauen das das Hinterrad sauber drin sitzt und der Schnellspanner satt zu ist.

Sobald mal ein paar 100km drauf sind (geht ja flott) sind die Bremsen eingebremst. Dann stellt man halt den Bremssattel passend ein und es ist Ruhe.

War bei meinem XC6 mit den Avid 7 damals genauso. Hinten hats zu Beginn geschliffen.


----------



## Ialocin (18. Februar 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> schicks halt zurück...wozu hier noch 1000 worte verschwenden?


Macht bestimmt Spaß wegen dem Nachziehen jeder Schraube das Rad nach Canyon zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Macht bestimmt Spaß wegen dem Nachziehen jeder Schraube das Rad nach Canyon zu schicken.


Das Thema dieses Threads ist ein Rücktritt vom Kauf.


----------



## Ialocin (18. Februar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das Thema dieses Threads ist ein Rücktritt vom Kauf.


Nicht nur. Das Thema ist mittlerweile die Unzufriedenheit mit den Geräuschen der Scheibenbremsen, nachdem der Threadersteller sich wohl an das Fahrverhalten des Nerve gewöhnt hat und es nicht mehr unbedingt zurück geben möchte.


----------



## Hot Wheels (18. Februar 2008)

Das die Beläge ab und zu schleifen liegt auch einfach in der
Natur der Scheibenbremse.
Die Kolben werden nämlich nicht von einer Feder zurückgeholt wie
bei V-Brakes, sonder nur von der Kolbendichtung.
Die wird beim Ausfahren der Kolben minimal verkantet und wenn der 
Bremsdruck nachläßt, entspannt sie sich wieder und zieht den
Kolben mit zurück. Durch den geringen Spielraum können die
Beläge halt mal schleifen.
Ist beim Auto ganz genauso, nur da hörts halt keiner.


----------



## MasterAss (18. Februar 2008)

Das ist auch meine Erfahrung und die 1000 anderer Biker. Meine Louise hat z.B. nach Belagwechsel geschliffen wie Hölle trotz Ausrichten, Schnellspanner festziehen & vernünftiges einbremsen. Ich war am verzweifeln, aber nach ca. 50km Fahrt und der damit verbundenen Bremserei war es auf einmal weg. Das liegt u.a. an der automatischen Belagsnachstellung. Dies Bremse muss sich quasi erst "eingewöhnen"!

Also sollten deine Probleme bald der Vergangenheit angehören.

Die einzige schleiffreie Bremse die ich kennenlernen durfte ist meine neue Avid Code 07; Das Einstellsystem von Avid ist ein Traum. Btw ist die geilste Bremse  die ich bisher gefahren bin, saubissig, null Fading


----------



## BillGehts (18. Februar 2008)

Meine Louise hat nach mittlerweile 4 Jahren und einigen Tausend Kilometern nie geschliffen oder gequietscht. Normal ist das also sicher nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Normal ist das also sicher nicht.


Leider machen sehr viele Scheibenbremsen diesbezüglich Probleme. Unabhängig vom Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayJay93 (18. Februar 2008)

Ruf die Hotline an (0261 4040031), aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das die echt gut ist. Die können dir schon sagen was da schleift! ;-)


----------



## MasterAss (18. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Meine Louise hat nach mittlerweile 4 Jahren und einigen Tausend Kilometern nie geschliffen oder gequietscht. Normal ist das also sicher nicht.



Da spielen aber noch andere Faktoren wie z.B. Gabel, Zustand der Scheiben, Modelljahr, etc. mit hinein.

Es ist einfach zu sagen "bei mir nie"! Jedoch ist das eine Pauschalisierung, denn man kann nicht von sich auf andere schließen


----------



## Hirnie (18. Februar 2008)

Also fast alle meiner freunde fahren Scheibenbremsen und alle haben am anfangt  gerasselt!!


----------



## GerhardO (18. Februar 2008)

Meine Tochter quietscht auch ganz arg laut, wenn ich sie kitzle...

Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## tom23" (18. Februar 2008)

schick Sie halt zurück! Neue Tochter holen, vielleicht eine aus Japan?


----------



## wekomuc (18. Februar 2008)

Habe heute früh beim Canyon Kundendienst angerufen und folgende Aussage erhalten: Schleifen und quitschen ist anfangs normal. Sind ja nur 3/10 mm Anstand zwischen Belägen und Scheiben. Müssen eingebremst werden. Am besten auf einer langen Abfahrt und bis die Scheiben fast glühen. (Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Bremse nicht mehr schleift, wenn die Beläge runter sind ! ) Dann würde sich das bald legen. (Ist angeblich beim Auto auch so,  nur hört man es da nicht, weil Auto lauter ....  grrrrrrr  ) Habe aber leider keinen Berg mit genügend HM hinter dem Haus.  Also habe ich mich heute Mittag auf gemacht ins Bay. Oberland und so 80 km auf Land- und Forststraßen, Wanderwegen und Trails gefahren (Mit gestern sind das nun so 120 km )  Und immer fleißig und kräftig gebremst, auch wenn´s mal ned nötig war :-(  .  Ergebnis: Schleifen wie gehabt. Vielleicht minimal weniger.  Und wirklich komisch ist, dass bei geradeaus Fahrt auf Asphalt ohne wesentliche Einflüsse (Lastwechsel) das Schleifen kommt und geht  ......  nicht recht nachvollziehbar warum.  Dass es um Kurven, ob schnell oder langsam , bergauf, bergab oder auf der Ebene, schleift ist  da nur  nahe liegend.   -    Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich an der Bremse bislang nicht rum geschraubt habe. Denn wenn das wirklich normal ist, dann hätte ich sie nur verstellen können ohne irgendwas zu bewirken, weils ja anfangs normal ist.   Aber glauben mag ich das so nicht recht ......
Die Bremse ist eine Avid Juicy 7.  Soll ja nicht die schlechteste sein, was ich langsam bezweifle.  Ich bin nach wie vor ratlos ...........


PS: Mit dem AM 7.0 habe ich mich mittlerweile angefreundet,  nur mit der Scheiß Bremse nicht. ............
Wie macht man das mit dem vom Kundendienst empfohlenen Einbremsen, wenn man versehentlich in Hamburg wohnt?  Soll man sich Urlaub nehmen und mit dem Bike in die Berge, damit es dann (vielleicht) richtig funktioniert, bevor man es normal nutzen kann ?


----------



## Tshark (19. Februar 2008)

Naja, nach einer Abfahrt sind die Beläge noch lang nicht runter, und ja, es ist wirklich beim Auto noch weitaus schlimmer, nur man hört es da nicht, aufgrund Umgebungsgeräuschen. Einfach mal beim nächsten Räderwechsel am Vorderrad drehen.
Wenn die Geräuschentwicklung partout nicht weggeht, richte einfach mal die Sättel neu aus, das ist nicht wirklich schwer und dauert ca. 10 min, geeignetes Werkzeug vorrausgesetzt. Ausrichten ggf. wiederholen, falls es nicht auf Anhieb klappt. Falls es dann immernoch Geräusche gibt, mal die Scheibe runterbauen und auf ne glatte Oberfläche legen um auszuschließen, dass die Scheibe verbogen ist. Falls ja, zurechtbiegen, falls nein, einfach wieder einsetzen, manchmal sind die unter Spannung verschraubt. Beim Wiedereinbau der Scheibe schön zentrieren und die Schrauben in mehreren Schritten und über Kreuz anziehen. Natürlich generell Drehmomente beachten.


----------



## Ialocin (19. Februar 2008)

Das gelegentliche Berühren der Bremsbeläge mit der Scheibe bekommt man mit dem Einbremsen meistens auch nicht weg, da der Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Bremse immer gleich bleibt. Wäre auch blöd, wenn das nicht so wäre.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Februar 2008)

Ich hab in meinem Umfeld noch alle Scheiben fast komplett ruhig gekriegt.

Nach der Einbremsphase (ein paar 100km) die Sättel penibel neu ausgerichtet.

Dazu gibt es genug Infos im TechTalk.

Es ist nun mal so, das die Dinger gerne schleifen, was nicht heißt das man es nicht zu 99,9% weg kriegt.

@wekomuc:

Wenn du es nicht selber kannst, frag jemanden bei dir, der sich damit auskennt und es dir vielleicht richtet.

Du hast ein Versenderbike, so ist es nun mal, die kann der Kundendienst halt nur fernmündlich helfen.

Bittebitte hör auf rumzunölen. Das ist fast schon peinlich.


----------



## DoubleU (19. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Habe heute früh beim Canyon Kundendienst angerufen und folgende Aussage erhalten: Schleifen und quitschen ist anfangs normal. Sind ja nur 3/10 mm Anstand zwischen Belägen und Scheiben. Müssen eingebremst werden. Am besten auf einer langen Abfahrt und bis die Scheiben fast glühen. (Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Bremse nicht mehr schleift, wenn die Beläge runter sind ! ) Dann würde sich das bald legen. (Ist angeblich beim Auto auch so, nur hört man es da nicht, weil Auto lauter .... grrrrrrr ) Habe aber leider keinen Berg mit genügend HM hinter dem Haus. Also habe ich mich heute Mittag auf gemacht ins Bay. Oberland und so 80 km auf Land- und Forststraßen, Wanderwegen und Trails gefahren (Mit gestern sind das nun so 120 km ) Und immer fleißig und kräftig gebremst, auch wenn´s mal ned nötig war :-( . Ergebnis: Schleifen wie gehabt. Vielleicht minimal weniger. Und wirklich komisch ist, dass bei geradeaus Fahrt auf Asphalt ohne wesentliche Einflüsse (Lastwechsel) das Schleifen kommt und geht ...... nicht recht nachvollziehbar warum. Dass es um Kurven, ob schnell oder langsam , bergauf, bergab oder auf der Ebene, schleift ist da nur nahe liegend. - Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich an der Bremse bislang nicht rum geschraubt habe. Denn wenn das wirklich normal ist, dann hätte ich sie nur verstellen können ohne irgendwas zu bewirken, weils ja anfangs normal ist. Aber glauben mag ich das so nicht recht ......
> Die Bremse ist eine Avid Juicy 7. Soll ja nicht die schlechteste sein, was ich langsam bezweifle. Ich bin nach wie vor ratlos ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mann, justiere einfach mal die Bremssättel. Beide Schrauben lösen, Bremse ziehen oder von jemandem ziehen lassen, wenn du zu "kurz" für die hintere Bremse bist . (evtl. vorher das LR noch mal rotieren lassen und im Lauf Bremse ziehen), dann Schrauben wechelweise mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen. In 9 von 10 Fällen hilft das jegliches Scheifen abzustellen (vor allem wenn du die Bremse bei rotierendem LR ziehst und dann die Schrauben wieder anziehst). Klirren/leichtes Schleifen in bestimmten Fahrsituationen, vor allem bei Kurven, ist aber völlig normal (ich hab zwar nur Avid und Magura Bremsen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das bei den Formulas ähnlich trivial mit der Einstellung ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow84 (19. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Tipp um das ganze zu erleichtern, man kann die Bremshebel nach dem ziehen mit Kabelbindern fixieren... dann gehts auch hinten ohne Hilfe...

Gruss


----------



## DoubleU (19. Februar 2008)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp um das ganze zu erleichtern, man kann die Bremshebel nach dem ziehen mit Kabelbindern fixieren... dann gehts auch hinten ohne Hilfe...
> 
> Gruss


 
Oder mit Gummis, aber ohne Gleitbeschichtung und Noppen! Drähte gehen auch, aber ab 1,95 m geht es auch ohne derartiges Zubehör wie ich bestätigen kann.


----------



## ArminZ (19. Februar 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Mann, justiere einfach mal die Bremssättel. Beide Schrauben lösen, Bremse ziehen oder von jemandem ziehen lassen, wenn du zu "kurz" für die hintere Bremse bist . (evtl. vorher das LR noch mal rotieren lassen und im Lauf Bremse ziehen), dann Schrauben wechelweise mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen. In 9 von 10 Fällen hilft das jegliches Scheifen abzustellen (vor allem wenn du die Bremse bei rotierendem LR ziehst und dann die Schrauben wieder anziehst).



Und genau nach der Methode habe ich das Schleifen (Magura Louise) nicht wegbekommen. Ich habe es dann mit Augenmaß und einem hellen Hintergrund, mit Hilfe dessen man den Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und Belägen sehen konnte, und ein wenig Probiererei fast wegbekommen. Ein kleines gelegentliches Zwitschern ist aber geblieben. Ich habe quasi immer mein Vöglein mit dabei   . Auch im Winter, wenn die Vögel ausgewandert sind.


----------



## BadeInsel (19. Februar 2008)

ohjee ich bin nur 1,75 groß und habe in M bestellt, bzw Canyon hat so entschieden xD "Rahmengröße laut PPS M"
ich hab angst das es mir zu groß ist und ich es dann wieder zurück schicken muss und ich so dann wieder weiß gott wie lange warten muss (Montagetermien KW 15)


----------



## Ialocin (19. Februar 2008)

BadeInsel schrieb:


> ohjee ich bin nur 1,75 groß und habe in M bestellt, bzw Canyon hat so entschieden xD "Rahmengröße laut PPS M"
> ich hab angst das es mir zu groß ist und ich es dann wieder zurück schicken muss und ich so dann wieder weiß gott wie lange warten muss (Montagetermien KW 15)


M bei Deiner Größe ist völlig in Ordnung. Mach Dir nur keinen Streß. Meine Freundin hat ein Canyon in S und das ist für mich (1,66) genau richtig, obwohl ich sicherlich auch noch locker ein M fahren könnte (mein jetziges Bike ist auch ein M). Mein nächstes Bike (im Mai kommt es hoffentlich!) ist allerdings auch ein S.


----------



## rumblefish (19. Februar 2008)

Und nochmal für alle die es bis heute immer noch nicht gepeilt haben: 

Quelle: Magura HP - gilt auch für andere Hersteller  

quote

Das Einbremsen neuer Bremsbeläge ist wichtiger, als häufig angenommen wird. Zum einen stellen sich die beiden Reibpartner (Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelage) aufeinander ein, wodurch die hohe Bremskraft der Scheibenbremsen erzielt wird. Zum anderen wird die Bremse durch das richtige Einbremsen deutlich standfester.

Magura empfiehlt daher, neue Bremsbeläge abseits des Verkehrs in Ruhe einzubremsen. Hierzu sollten sie ihr Fahrrad etwa 30 Mal aus 30 Km/h abbremsen. ANSCHLIESSEND empfiehlt es sich, die Beläge einmal heiss zu bremsen, wodurch die restlichen aus dem Produktionsprozess der Beläge noch vorhandenen Lösungsmittel aus selbigem austreten. Lassen sie auf einer übersichtlichen Abfahrt bei langsamem Tempo jeweils EINE Bremse dauerhaft schleifen. Sie werden sehr schnell ein starkes Fading (nachlassende Bremskraft) bemerken, was auf den Austritt der Lösungsmittel hindeutet. Nach dieser Einbremsphase wird die Bremse auf den folgenden Abfahrten deutlich standfester

unquote


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Bleib mir bloss fort mit dem Maguraforum und den  *******  dort und ihren Vorschlägen für Intervalltraining.


----------



## rumblefish (19. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bleib mir bloss fort mit dem Maguraforum und den  *******  dort und ihren Vorschlägen für Intervalltraining.



Meine Louise FR macht zum Glück auch keine Schleif-oder Quitschgeräusche - noch nie in den letzten 3 Jahren


----------



## Hirnie (19. Februar 2008)

Fahr halt mit MP3 Player dan hörste das auch nicht!! 

Nach 200km fährste dan ma ohne und ich bin mir sicher du wirst fast nichts hören!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (20. Februar 2008)

D a n ke  !!!!

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschäge  -  und auch für die witzigen Kommentare!  Ich habe das Schleifen der Bremsen nun tatsächlich weg bekommen. Wie?  Nun, ich habe die Bremssättel neu justiert    .  Habe, wie empfohlen,  die Schrauben der Bremssättel gelöst, die Laufräder gedreht und dann gebremst, die Bremshebel angezogen gelassen und die Schrauben wieder angezogen.  Und weg war´s !!   
Eigentlich hätte mir das auch der Canyon Kundendienst sagen können!  Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, die hätten das von Anfang an sauber justiert.  

Nun muss ich den Thread ändern:  Sollte jetzt heißen: Nerve AM 7.0 -  ich behalte es !!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Februar 2008)

wekomuc schrieb:


> [Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, die hätten das von Anfang an sauber justiert.


Tja, nur dummerweise kann man das nicht, weil sich der Kram erst beim Einbremsen richtig einspielt. Manchmal hat man Glück und es passt und manchmal halt nicht.

Und, hat das geweine genützt? Ja. Wieviele wurden dadurch genervt? Ein paar.
Hätte man es selber lösen können? Ja. Ein Blick in den TechTalk bei den Bremsen und kurz die Suche anschmeißen.

Naja, erstmal meckern ist einfacher.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und das nächste mal "erst Denken und Handeln" bevor Meckern.


----------



## wekomuc (20. Februar 2008)

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan

Nun, wenn es dich so sehr genervt hat, hättest weder mit lesen noch posten müssen. Dennoch auch dir vielen Dank .................


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht mach ichs teilweise wie Mutter Theresa. Helfen bis zur Selbstaufgabe. 

Nun sind wir ja alle froh.


----------



## BadeInsel (26. Februar 2008)

hey  noch mal auf die Rahmengröße zurück. Mein Bike ist heute gekommen - Nerve AM 6 in Größe M.
Ich war mir von Anfang an ziemlich unsicher. Schwankte zwischen S und M. Das PPS hat dann bei mir einmal S und einmal M ergeben. Alles sehr komisch. Habe mich dann für das M entschieden. Ja und heute ist es dann endlich gekommen. Schon beim auspacken hab ich mich gewundert wie groß das Rad ist. Sattel hab ich dann ein bisschen runtergeschraubt und siehe da passt eigentlich doch alles pefekt. Aber nur eigentlich. Wenn ich nicht sitze - also stehe dann stößt mein - ihr wisst schon was  - fast auf an das Oberrohr an (ca. 1cm abstand - mit Schuhen bissel mehr. Wenn ich mein rad ein bisschen schräg halte oder den Federweg von 140mm auf 100mm runter schraub dann sind es ca. 2 cm).
Alles ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vielleicht deshalb da ich jetzt fast 6 Jahre mit einem Jugend Hardtail gefahren mit?
ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich unsicher ob ich vielleicht nicht doch besser S bestellen soll? Wobei sonst eigentlich ja alles passt.
-.-


----------



## right turn (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo "BadeInsel"
Ich hatte mit dem Nerve ES das selbe Problem und hab`s in ein "S" umgetauscht (Ich bin 178 cm groß).
Das "S" war zwar in Bezug auf die Überstandshöhe optimal aber dafür viel zu kurz ! (da hilft auch ein laaanger Vorbau nicht`s !
Die langen Federwege müssen schließlich irgendwo hin.
Für einen Hardtailpiloten ist das am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.....
Ich bin jetzt bei einem Nerve XC in "M" angelangt und sehr zufrieden !

Ich hoffe, Daß ich Dir damit helfen konnte !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (26. Februar 2008)

Ich verstehe hier auch nicht den hohen Sprung beim AM zwischen S (720mm) und M (760mm), während die Sprünge zwischen M/L und L/XL jeweils nur 10mm betragen. Konstrukteurslogik.


----------



## BadeInsel (26. Februar 2008)

@right turn 
vielen dank. bin jetzt auch noch zu dem freund mit dem bike und hab ihn gefragt. er kennt sich damit ziemlich gut aus und er meint das das bike pefekt passt. das bike hat halt einfach eine andere geometrie und eben wie du schon sagtest, der federweg muss irgendwo hin 
ich bleib beim m und vllt wachs ich ja noch den ein oder anderen zentimeter


----------



## wekomuc (26. Februar 2008)

@ BadeInsel

Ich denke du hast das gleiche Problem mit dem Bike wie ich. Ich bin auch lange Zeit ein XC Hardtail gefahren und ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem AM 7.0 und wollte es deswegen zurück geben.  Mir kam anfangs alles komisch vor .... auch der von dir genannte Abstand vom Oberrohr ...........  
Ich bin 179 cm groß und die Schrittlänge ist 82 cm. Habe auch das Bike in Größe M.  In Größe S wäre es definitiv zu kurz. Was mich auch anfangs irritiert hat war ganz einfach der Umstand, dass die Tretlagerhöhe deutlich höher ist als bei einem Hardtail. Da der (für die notwendige Kraftübertragung notwendige) Abstand vom Sattel zum Pedal aber gleich bleibt ergibt sich einfach, dass du höher oben sitzt und nimmer so leicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommst.....
Muss es ja auch, denn der Dämpfer federt ein und dann kann das ja nicht plötzlich niedriger sein als beim Hardtail.  Senk doch einfach mal die Gabel auf 100mm Federweg ab ..... und stimm den Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht ab. Du wirst sehen, alles wird gut ;-)

Bei mir hat es auch ein paar Tage gedauert, aber jetzt fühlt es sich komisch an, wenn ich mich auf mein altes Hardtail setze;  Ich würde es nicht mehr tauschen und schon gar nicht mehr zurück geben.  Es ist ein tolles Bike. Du wirst noch viel Spaß haben damit !!


----------



## BadeInsel (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab zur sicherheit mal ein paar pic gemacht.  was meint ihr? ist M okay? reicht die schrittfreiheit aus?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Februar 2008)

Da seh ich kein Problem. 
Bei Stürzen fliegt man wohl eh i.d.R. weit weg...


----------



## wekomuc (28. Februar 2008)

@ BadeInsel

Ich denke auch, dass der Rahmen so OK ist für dich. Bei mir ist das ähnlich und anfangs hat mich diese Rahmengeometrie auch irritiert und das war auch für mich der (Haupt-)Grund, warum ich es anfangs zurück geben wollte.  Nun habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und finde die neue Sitzposition sogar sehr gut und fühle mich wesentlich sicherer darauf als auf meinem alten Bike!  Wenn ich nun auf mein altes Hardtail steige, dann fühle ich mich auf dem nicht mehr wohl.   Du wirst sehen, du fühlst dich bald wesentlich sicherer auf dem Bike, als auf deinem alten.... Stell es mal richtig ein....  Ein Bike in S wird dir sicher zu klein (zu kurz). 

Und wie der FloImSchnee schon schreibt, i.d.R. fliegst weiter weg und ned auf das Oberrohr 


Nachtrag:  So wie es auf dem Foto aussieht, hast du die Gabel auf  140 mm eingestellt.  Stell sie mal auf 100  oder 120 mm und schon wirst du dich erst mal wohler fühlen.  140 mm Federweg brauchst eh nur auf Trails und beim Downhill - und nicht im Wohnzimmer oder der Gartenterasse  ;-)


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (6. Juni 2008)

Hey! Ich "liebäugle" auch mit nem Canyon Nerve AM5!
Bin 181cm groß und hab ne Schritthöhe von 86-87cm.
Meine PPS-Empfehlung ist daher L. 2 kumepls von mir (kennen sich beide sehr gut aus damit... fahren aber net allmountain sonder der eine dirt und der andere slopestyle) meinten aber, ich sollte mir S bestellen weil man damit besser durch Kurven kommt, es agiler ist usw. was meint ihr dazu? ist das bei endurolastigem allmountain angebracht? Ich hab ja schon überlegt, ob ich vllt einfach M nehme?



wekomuc schrieb:


> @ BadeInsel
> 
> ... dass die Tretlagerhöhe deutlich höher ist als bei einem Hardtail. Da der (für die notwendige Kraftübertragung notwendige) Abstand vom Sattel zum Pedal aber gleich bleibt ergibt sich einfach, dass du höher oben sitzt und *nimmer so leicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommst....*



das hat mich dann aber auch n bissl verunsichert! ich habs eigentlich net so gerne, wenn ich so hoch sitze ... dann fühl ich mich unsicher weil ich nicht gleich mit den füßen aufsetzen kann  

welche Größe sollte ich mir also bestellen??


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2008)

> welche Größe sollte ich mir also bestellen??



Größe M.


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (6. Juni 2008)

thx^^


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. Juni 2008)

M würd ich auch sagen
Auf S sitzt du wie auf nem Kinderfahrrad, geht bei nem 
Dirtbike, aber deins soll ja auch zum Fahren sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jhonnyzilla (7. Juni 2008)

juti! danke für die antwort!  
letzte frage:   würde auch was gegen L sprechen?
(Bin 181cm groß und hab ne Schritthöhe von 86-87cm.)


----------



## Hot Wheels (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab L bei 186 cm und 84 cm Schritt.
Vom Schritt her würde  M natürlich bei mir passen, aber
das Oberrohr ist zu kurz.
Du hast ja eher nen sehr kurzen Torso und lange Beine, deswegen
wird dir das L Oberrohr wahrscheinlich sehr lang sein, den Sattel
kannste ja in der Höhe verstellen.
Außerdem ist der kleinere Rahmen halt wendiger und ein bißchen
leichter.


----------



## Hot Wheels (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab aber nen XC kein AM, ist noch nen bißchen anders,
aber M müsste gut sein.


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (8. Juni 2008)

jut danke! jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen dass ich noch iwie an nen am5 ran komme  


Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Du hast ja eher nen sehr kurzen Torso und lange Beine, deswegen
> wird dir das L Oberrohr wahrscheinlich sehr lang sein, ...


Ich hab kA woher ich meine langes "Fahrgestell" (Beine^^) hab  
wohl von meiner mudda...


----------



## dasLasso (9. Juni 2008)

..also ich hab oben nicht alles gelesen, aber bei deiner schrittlänge solltest du bei Canyon L nehmen und einen 10-20mm kürzeren Vorbau verwenden.

M ist m E definitiv zu klein, bzw der Sattel zu weit aus dem Rohr und über Lenkerhöhe, wenn's gut passen sollte. Und das bei Einsatzzweck AM .. hmm..


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (9. Juni 2008)

dasLasso schrieb:


> ..also ich hab oben nicht alles gelesen, aber bei deiner schrittlänge solltest du bei Canyon L nehmen und einen 10-20mm kürzeren Vorbau verwenden.
> 
> M ist m E definitiv zu klein, bzw der Sattel zu weit aus dem Rohr und über Lenkerhöhe, wenn's gut passen sollte. Und das bei Einsatzzweck AM .. hmm..



thx für den tipp! aber ich hatte mal n Cube Acid Disc 07 in 20".
Da war das Oberrohr 596mm lang und ich hatte mir da schon manchma gedacht, dass das n bissl zu lang is... vor allem, wenn man agil drauf sein will. beim canyon am5 in M sinds 590mm. also müsstes perfekt sein


----------



## Hot Wheels (9. Juni 2008)

Im PPS sieht das mit der Sattelüberhöhung auch nicht so
schlimm aus. Der Höhenunterschied zwischen M und L
beträgt auch nur 10mm, da kannst du dir von Canyon 
auch nen Spacer mehr drauf machen lassen.
Ruf am besten mal bei Canyon an und laß dich von 
den beraten.


----------



## Jhonnyzilla (10. Juni 2008)

Nerve AM 5 in M ausverkauft....  
kommt vllt august nach... dauert mir aber zu lange  
mal schaun.... vllt pack ich nochma 200 druf fürs nerve es 7... das wäre sofort lieferbar.... große unterschiede gibts zwischen nerve am 5 und es 7 net oder?
ist die federung vllt sogar besser? (beim am sinds ja fox federn.... so wie über fox immer geredet wird müssen die ja hammer sein... gefahrn bin ich aber noch nie eine fox gabel)


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juni 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Jede Wette, das sind die Schnellspanner.



.. das ist einfach das Minimum an Material, in Verbindung mit den Reifen... die Scheiben vibrieren halt...

.. nehmt es doch endlich hin... hört man im Wald, auf´m Trail nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss (25. Juni 2009)

Nabend

Ich habe das Glück es nicht weit bis nach Koblenz zum Canyon Firmensitz zu haben und war gestern dort .. wollte mich eig, nur umschauen aber was soll ich sagen hab mir ein Nerve Am 6.0 bestellt 

Da ich in Sachen MTB um ehrlich zu sein gar keine Ahnung  ( das wird mein erstes eigenes MTB   ) habe bin ich jetzt aber bisel verwundert da hier sehr viele bei einer Größe von  ca 1.80 - 1.85  zum M Rahmen greifen bzw. lieber so klein wie Möglich aussuchen.

Ich hab mcih gestern nach Probefahrt für die größe L entschieden - bei 1.82 ...Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht das Canyon Programm. sagte zwar größe M wär gut für mich dieser war mir aber irgendwie zu kurz vom Abstand Oberkörper Lenker.

Aber ich bin wie gesagt noch nicht viel mit nem MTB gefahren sollte ich mich da auf mein Baugefühl verlassen? bzw. ist es arg schlimm wenn der Rahmen etwas größer ist?

Gruss


----------



## Iznogoud (26. Juni 2009)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was dein Post in diesem alten Fred soll aber wenn du damit Probegefahren bist und es dir gepasst hat ist L die richtige Größe für dich. Ich bin 1.84 groß und hab eins in L. M wäre mir zu klein. 
BTW der Abstand Lenker zu Oberkörper hängt von deiner Armläge ab


----------



## Kampfkoloss (26. Juni 2009)

> Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was dein Post in diesem alten Fred soll



Ohhh Sorry ich hatte da wohl ein paar Beiträge geöffnet mit einigen aus Suche fenster und bin da wohl net aufgepaßt^^  Naja monat hat ja gestimmt und was is schon 1 Jahr 


Aber wenn es noch den ein oder anderen in meiner größe gibt der auch zum L gegriffen hat bin ich ja berühigt...jetzt muß es nur noch mein gewicht aushalten und ich bin glücklich

Gruss


----------

